# GUANGZHOU | Star River Center | 280m | 46 fl | T/O



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

STAR RIVER CENTER l 280m l 46fl l

ARCHITECT: SOM

DEVELOPER: STAR RIVER GRUOP

RENDER:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

FOUNDATION DAY


http://www.star-river.com/news/newsView.aspx?id=2505&kind=1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/pphImages/2016/04/20150200011518_635951204744714335.jpg

GUANGZHOU LAND SOURCE AND PLANNING COMMISION PUBLIC NOTICE ABOUT STAR RIVER CENTER


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

U/C










2019-01-17 by dengjunying 










2019-01-20 by a84243062 










2019-02-07 by dengjunying 










2019-02-16 by 邪恶企鹅


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

im guessing by the shape, its the one one the right?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hudson11 said:


> im guessing by the shape, its the one one the right?


Yes, it is the right one.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-01 by a84243062


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-09 by a84243062


----------



## elfridaauston87 (Apr 15, 2019)

Agree with lawdefender.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-01 by dengjunying


----------



## Mr.Blian97 (Jun 25, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-02 by 杰瑞米杨光


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome. That is a very cool project.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-14 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-15 by a84243062


----------



## Mr.Blian97 (Jun 25, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-15 by wskvdp


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks fantastic!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-05 by a84243062


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-28


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic   
















GUANGZHOU | Guangdong Business Centre | 376m | 1232ft |...


upper left corner. hardly visible...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


Photo by zishuo from gaoloumi 2020-12 Pazhou West CBD & Zhujiang New Town CBD




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by Owen Zhu from gaoloumi

2021-1-5


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

暮光列车 by BAAPHY on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic  
















GUANGZHOU | Guangdong Business Centre | 376m | 1232ft |...


upper left corner. hardly visible...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-19 by 20200901


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what nice hat


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2021-2-14


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

New render











Old render


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

omg...that flat space on the top could be a nice helipad, but it's not helipad 😭


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I love this one


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 11:*








金色琶洲 by fuxsrih on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by DavidMai on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-09 by chuenglaps


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 21:*








广州一角 by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 30:*








生长中的午后广州琶洲CBD by Min铭皓 on 500px.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-6-24


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-7-2


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Merci.Y on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 6









猎德大桥 by Volcano_Lu on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 厚拙 on 500px


​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi 2021-7-7


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

琶洲CBD VS 珠江新城CBD by L_phoenix on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 13









夜幕下的风景 by 孙大圣 on 500px









霞光满天 by 孙大圣 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-19 by ZCYGroup


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 18









广州琶醍新城 by 厚拙 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 26









夕阳下的广州琶洲CBD by 覃哥视角 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

华灯初上 诸神黄昏 by 流浪M34的排骨 on 500px

Jul 25









广州日报大楼 by 唐魏 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-8-11


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-14 by marcozh










2021-08-12 by ZCYGroup


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 16









琶洲日落 by CheerFong on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

What a beauty.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 22









夜幕云霞 by 魚缸 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-9


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
is that big roof an exhibition pavilion?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^
> is that big roof an exhibition pavilion?


That is Canton Fair Complex, phase 4 is under construction, completed in 2022， it will be the largest exhibition center in the world by indoor exhibition area.

Render of the whole complex completed in 2022


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-23 by chuenglaps


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 25









日落时分的城市天际线 by 🙃 on 500px


----------

